# King Sting Fork



## Muleman121 (Feb 22, 2013)

Anybody out  there know where I can get a fork for a 80 King Sting?


----------



## looneymatthew (Feb 25, 2013)

*king sting*



cowboy121 said:


> Anybody out  there know where I can get a fork for a 80 King Sting?




dont have one now but ill look out for one. i am looking for 70s 80s bmx cruiser stuff . anything different


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 26, 2013)

looneymatthew said:


> dont have one now but ill look out for one. i am looking for 70s 80s bmx cruiser stuff . anything different



I might have one that has been repainted. In order to identify it, I need some pictures to tell it apart from Tange and Cook Bros and other similar forks.


----------



## Muleman121 (Feb 27, 2013)

Thanks for the reply, The forks were chrome, and I will try to get you a pic of one.
   thanks  Cary


----------



## fat tire trader (Feb 27, 2013)

A good close-up of the dropouts and the crown would work.


----------



## Muleman121 (Jul 4, 2013)

*King Sting Fork FOUND ONE!*

Had to buy a frame and fork set off ebay to get one.
   SOOOOOOOOOO now I have a original paint and decals frame for sale.
    It is on EBAY now. Ends on Sat 7/6/ 13


----------

